# Kettle Bread



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

Mixing up some dough for the kettle today (hope the rain holds out)

This will make 2 boule. One is going to my sis in TX tomorrow.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 20, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Mixing up some dough for the kettle today (hope the rain holds out)
> 
> This will make 2 boule. One is going to my sis in TX tomorrow.
> 
> ...


For those non bread making people .. what does a boule mean and what sort of kettle does it take for kettle bread?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> For those non bread making people .. what does a boule mean and what sort of kettle does it take for kettle bread?


Boule is round






Lodge combo cooker on a weber charcoal (kettle)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 20, 2021)

I don't care what shape it is... it looks awesome! 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 20, 2021)

Butter, a bread knife and that......And I'd be a happy boy!
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 21, 2021)

I had a brain cramp, had the kettle prepped for the riblets.

SOOOOOOO

I went with the gasser.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks great . Gasser gets all the baking in the summer time .


----------

